# Endorectal dermal advancement flap



## debbiefb@comcast.net (Aug 25, 2012)

Need help with coding Endorectal dermal advancement flap (house flap)
Anal fistula
House dermal advancement flap was fashhioned in the anterior quadrant of the anal canal. I am thinking unlisted 46999 ? Has any one had one of these before or any thoughts .


----------



## bwolfe1 (Aug 26, 2012)

46288 - Closure of anal fistula with rectal advancement flap


----------



## debbiefb@comcast.net (Aug 27, 2012)

I looked @ 46288 description in Coders desk reference and it reads incision is made onto the perianal skin and a wede of skin and subcutanous tissue is mobilized and advanced into defect. My procedure used a dermal house flap so I did'nt think I could use 46288?


----------

